# NGD: Ibanez S8 red



## NaYoN (Apr 13, 2013)

I really wanted the S body 8's because I love how thin they are (those who know me probably realized by now that I really like lightweight guitars), but I was super bummed when I learned that the red ones were only available in Europe...

So I got one imported. Enjoy:

(excuse the cell phone pics)










Check out how thin that body is!


----------



## Seventary (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice! Happy NGD!


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 13, 2013)

By the way, can anyone recommend a case for this?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 13, 2013)

HEY! That ain't black! WTF?

















 
HNGD! Looks GREAT in red.


----------



## myrtorp (Apr 13, 2013)

Sweet axe! So thin!


----------



## Zhysick (Apr 13, 2013)

Ohhhh yeah! Beautiful!! Went for the cheaper black sister RG8. Specially because of the pups routes but... so beautiful this S8 in red 

HNGD!!!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, didn't know it was that thin lol.
HNGD!


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats and HNGD! These S8s look awesome, especially in red.  The body styling, shape and thinness of the S models give me some serious GAS for one.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bad ass, I bet its got a sick tone too.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 13, 2013)

very nice - i didn't even know they had 8 string S series. Cool axe!


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats!

How do you like the stock PUs?


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 13, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> How do you like the stock PUs?



I'm digging it, it's exactly the kind of tone I dig, but it might not be for everyone.


----------



## donray1527 (Apr 13, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> By the way, can anyone recommend a case for this?


gator xl case fit my rg8


----------



## m4rK (Apr 13, 2013)

Good god that thing is sexy! I gotta see one in person, cause that is soooo thin!


----------



## gordon_mlz (Apr 13, 2013)

Holy shit that looks so thin. I love the S-Series. HNGD!


----------



## redkombat (Apr 14, 2013)

they come in red?!?! happy NGD


----------



## s4tch (Apr 14, 2013)

Red 

Perfect aesthetics.


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 14, 2013)

HNGD! i have the same one, its totally epic 
greets
Simon


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 14, 2013)

Sweet axe! Love S Series!


----------



## crowbar1115 (Apr 14, 2013)

Those guitars are so damn sexy!! HNGD!!!


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice. How's it balance on a strap?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 15, 2013)

God damn, that is so thin lol I can't wait til I can snap some photos of her/play her 

Also, the NYN material that NaYoN is cooking up with this S8 is pretty awesome. DADADGBE action!!!


----------



## RadDadTV (Apr 15, 2013)

SO dope. HNGD man, I am a jealous man


----------



## tmfrank (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats! Never seen the S8 in red.


----------



## skeels (Apr 15, 2013)

Red....























Yup.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 16, 2013)

tmfrank said:


> Congrats! Never seen the S8 in red.



It's EU-only so far


----------



## viesczy (Apr 17, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> It's EU-only so far



We know that... details on how you got one! 

PLEASE!

Derek


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 17, 2013)

viesczy said:


> We know that... details on how you got one!
> 
> PLEASE!
> 
> Derek



Um, as I said in the OP, I imported it?


----------



## viesczy (Apr 22, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Um, as I said in the OP, I imported it?



I can read the English language!

Details! From whom? Where? 

You just stuff that in your back pocket, told the security to "F off" and jump on a DC5 and fly that prop job back yourself? 

Details... don't hold out like you're a 23 y.o. college broad wearing a padded bra with a third nipple!

Please!

Derek


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 22, 2013)

viesczy said:


> I can read the English language!
> 
> Details! From whom? Where?
> 
> ...



Saw it on ebay, saw that they only shipped to EU, emailed them and asked politely, they shipped it for a slightly-ridiculous-but-worth-it shipping fee, and it took 3 weeks to get here because it got stuck in customs


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 22, 2013)

HNGD! Secound S8 i see on this forum! The color is awesome!


----------



## ite89 (Apr 25, 2013)

i think the best feature of this guitar is the passive routing! haha and the neck is shockingly thin! congratulations on the new guitar!


----------



## CD1221 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the S series, beautiful colour. Happy NGD!


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 25, 2013)

here is mine, awesome axe....


----------



## hand amputation (Apr 25, 2013)

LOVE IT. Looks so.... comfy?

I really wish they would have put that bridge on the RG8.


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish my wife would look as good


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 25, 2013)

DeathcoreCutie said:


> here is mine, awesome axe....


 Now there's TWO!?!?!
Ibanez FINALLY ran out of black paint. 





HNGD!
Love these in red!


----------



## Orsinium (Apr 25, 2013)

Ibanez Ibanez RG1008C Hardshell Guitar Case | Sweetwater.com

Check out this case, I am considering getting one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 25, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn that's thin... How do you like it? And would you mind chillin out with buying all these sweet axes? I just put myself on a no-more-guitars-til-later-this-year diet and you're killing me, man...


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 25, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn that's thin... How do you like it? And would you mind chillin out with buying all these sweet axes? I just put myself on a no-more-guitars-til-later-this-year diet and you're killing me, man...



I bought this before the Parker, I wouldn't have bought if afterwards, but the Parker deal was too good. It just took more time to arrive because customs.


----------



## acexxxoasis (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice 8! not my cup of tea but congrats


----------



## Chuck (Apr 28, 2013)

ite89 said:


> i think the best feature of this guitar is the passive routing! haha and the neck is shockingly thin! congratulations on the new guitar!



Well you've been tricked as these aren't regularly sized passives. Fuckin screwy ass Ibanez


----------



## boingti (Apr 29, 2013)

if only they'd put the rga8 bridge and lock on one of these I'd order it today!!


----------



## crg123 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow that's awesome I didn't realize they kept the super thin contour!


----------

